# I'd say that the season has come to a close! sadly...



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I am sad to say that for the northern and probably all of North Dakota the migration is almost or is done.Me and my stepdad went hunting this morning near petersburg/lakota and almost every slough in the area was frozen and snowcovered. We drove around from about 8am to about 11:30am and saw more then 20 nice sized flocks of geese from 8:30-10:30 and then we only saw 1 flock after that. We saw quite a few flocks of geese that were flying high and headed dead south. And only one flock of mallards that were also high,going south. With the snow here and sloughs frozen i'd say that the season is over for this year. Has anyone else been seeing many left here in ND? Thanks

matt
NEXT WEEKEND IS GONNA BE FUN! I'M GONNA SHOOT ME A DEER!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I dont think the season is over--maybe a few more days. I was out this morning and there was still open water in SE ND, with a lot of birds in the area.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

still have lots of time left in western ND unless we geta bunch more snow.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's over here...went out to Salyer Refuge to look for deer...the river is frozen over....It is 3 above right now and we are supposed to get up to 5 more inches of snow by wed.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

My season won't be over until Dec 25th!!! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Still birds everywhere there is open water....which is freezing fast.

Nothing but gentlemen hunts from now on out west.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

This can be the best time of the year to shoot big bean heads. We scraped up some nice ones this weekend. Find the water-fields they are using and let em have it! I love ICE DUCKS :beer:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

You can shoot birds all the way to Christmas. I have actually seen high bird numbers in January while ice fishing on the river, and yes there was snow covering fields. Hopefully get my deer early so I can get out this weekend.


----------



## Cabela's Boy (Nov 4, 2003)

There's still time left if you know where to look.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have a few spots were there is still concentrations of birds. Plus there is always the river. Right Blake? Huey? :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The season aint over until closing day. We still haved alot of birds to shoot guys!!!!!


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey gang sounds like I might be going out to the river over thanksgiving weekend if any of the nodak gang is going to be out there then maybe we could toss back a couple of refreshments after the hunt. We normally hunt around garrison if the lake isn't froze other wise we go to washburn. magnum


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Pluck Em...

That is one of the weirdest/coolest mallard pictures I have ever seen!!


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Hey Nate, you have quite the pic youself. I got mine on http://www.mishlerphotography.com He has some awesome photos and prints. Go check them out.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The season is still in full-swing; it's just that there's a whole lot more driving for me at this point to have a good shoot.

I have one goal left this year...

...to shoot ducks in NoDak in January. :rock:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

magnum3.5 said:


> Hey gang sounds like I might be going out to the river over thanksgiving weekend if any of the nodak gang is going to be out there then maybe we could toss back a couple of refreshments after the hunt. We normally hunt around garrison if the lake isn't froze other wise we go to washburn. magnum


I'm expecting to start hunting out west the weekend of the 22nd before Thanksgiving (assuming they're down), the last weekend of Nov. and the first 2 weekends of December. Not too sure if my old lady will let me swing Thanksgiving weekend or not, but I'd say it's 50/50 at this point.

You can find us any Friday or Saturday night at the Captains Cabin those weekends....or maybe downtown at the Lewis & Clark. :beer:


----------

